# Why is my right pec bigger than my left?



## lightup

Hi,

I have recently noticed that the right side of my chest is bigger and wider than my left. My left side is actually more defined in places but overall smaller. Intially I thought it was to do with my technique being wrong, but i got one of the trainers in the gym to look at me doing chest presses (both seated machine and with 2 dumbbells lying on bench) and flys and he said my technique was fine. I am worried that if I continue doing what i'm doing, the size difference will increase. Any help or advice would be much appreciated. Funnily enough, i've always felt the burn in my right side much more than the left after a workout

thanks!


----------



## recc

I have the same sort of thing, my right side being noticeably smaller, and a differing shape, with a different feel when contracting.

I think what it comes down to, if form is correct, is just genetics. Such as the bone and muscle structure you were born with. I feel on my chest the right side almost feels as if its missing fibres compared to the left, and the insertion points are likely to differ.

Strength differences in each side might mean other muscles take over some of the effort affecting stress on the muscle and hence growth.

I dont beleiev there is much you can do about it, just carry on and hope it becomes less noticeable. Training one side more than the other isnt really a suitable solution. I just focus on the feel in the right side of my chest as much as i can.

It is quite annoying mentally though when i can feel one side of my tshirt tighter than the other:laugh:


----------



## lightup

thanks for the encouragement recc. I'll keep going with what i'm doing and maybe even get a second opinion re my technique. But it's good advice about the feel in the weaker side when lifting. thanks!


----------



## recc

just to explain a bit more what i mean tby feel is the stretch then strong squeeze and contraction at either end of the lift motion.

These help with the mind muscle connection and help ensure your body is working the target muscle and reducing interaction from the other secondary muscles.

Hope it improves


----------



## Keithy5

I have exactly the same problem and the same situation as recc has described. Nothing that can be done I don't believe, you have to just continue.

End of the day its mainly just noticeable to you and no one will notice.


----------



## alan87

im similar too, my left arm is slightly smaller than my right, nobody notices but me though so to be honest i wouldnt worry, doesnt mean its not going to grow, maybe stick to just using dumbell instead of barbells, that way you know your definitely having to put the same amount of effort in each side and one arm isnt dominating like it can with a barbell?


----------



## Goose

My left arm is bigger than my right.. I also get insane pumps in my right arm but it is far weaker than my left..

Weird but I deal with it.


----------



## BassJunkie

Too many lonely nights?


----------



## big_nige

haha ace


----------



## Incredible Bulk

natural imbalances.....

we are not butterflys with symmetrical appendages...

My left bicep has more peak than the right

My right calve is bigger than the left

My left pec has a different shape on the bottom corner near the sternum to the right

My abs are slightly misaligned

Nothing i can do about it other than crack on and worry about things i can change like diet and training


----------



## Jacko89

Incredible Bulk said:


> natural imbalances.....
> 
> we are not butterflys with symmetrical appendages...
> 
> My left bicep has more peak than the right
> 
> My right calve is bigger than the left
> 
> My left pec has a different shape on the bottom corner near the sternum to the right
> 
> My abs are slightly misaligned
> 
> Nothing i can do about it other than crack on and worry about things i can change like diet and training


Spot on mate, just keep training evenly.make sure weight and form is even on both sides. go for dumbells rather than barbell exercises especially with chest press.


----------



## richallen

Hi guys not sure if any of you are still using the forum for advice.....

I have been training now for past 12months and have noticed a similar problem. Looking at myself in the mirror I dont notice it its only when pictures are taken etc that the flash makes it visible to see.

Reason for this occurance is because of how your heart sits. your main artery from your heart the aeorta sits to the left side of your chest causing it to have a slightly different shape. Best way to over come this problem is perform more exercises whilst doing chest at a declined angle. Bench press and Flies etc. Hope this has been of some help.

If you increase the chest to a larger size it becomes less visible. Even top athletes have this.... David Haye the boxer is a great example if you wanna google it


----------



## monstermagnet

Me too i was starting to think that i had a problem all of my own = my upper right arm is smaller than my left not by much but i notice i kinda get back from the gym and do extra reps on my upper right arm in the hope it builds up .

good post.


----------



## fadel

My right arm is bigger then my left, yet the left always seems stronger lol used to be the other way int hat my left was bigger and stronger but now my rights bigger yet weaker, strange but meh I just get on with it  Will all eventually sort itself out


----------



## Nutz01

I have very big issues with this problem, because of a disability in my right arm the growth is much slower than my left, in the order of about 2.5" which is very noticable. :sad:


----------



## PHHead

I have this problem too, my left pec seems to always out grow my right...........since switching to dumbbells it has got better but its still not completely even like it should be, trying spot injecting the lagging one now to try and help stretch the fascia, seems to be going well so far!


----------

